# Link bei Hover Unterstreichen und Farbe ändern



## A5 Infoschlampe (27. Dezember 2001)

Hi, hab mit CSS eigentlich nix am Hut und weiss dementsprechend eigentlich auch fast nix drüber, das einzige weiss ich weiss und mich interessiert ist, wie man Wörter die ganz normal angezeigt werden beim MouseOver bzw. hovern Unterstrichen werden und die Farbe sich ändert. Wenn die Maus  nicht drüber steht soll der link aber nicht unterstrichen sein.

wer kann mir denn mal son kleines demoscript hier zeigen, damit ich weiss wies funzelt?!?!?!

dankeschön, grüsse & ciao


----------



## sam (27. Dezember 2001)

in den head:


```
<style>
a:hover {text-decoration:underline; color:#333333;}
a {text-decoration:none;}
</style>
```


----------



## CeoN (27. Dezember 2001)

komisch komisch
erst sagst


> das einzige weiss ich weiss und mich interessiert ist, wie man Wörter die ganz normal angezeigt werden beim MouseOver bzw. hovern Unterstrichen werden und die Farbe sich ändert



un dannwillst es doch nochma wissn?
mal abgesehn dass es hier schon xmal im forum steht, man benutze die suchfunktion des forums oder man schaut sich die sites ma durch

aber warum wenns auch einfach geht =)
darum hier:


```
<STYLE TYPE="text/css">
a:link { color: #8F8F8F; text-decoration: none; font-weight: bold }
a:active { color: #8F8F8F; text-decoration: none; font-weight: bold }
a:visited { color: #8F8F8F; text-decoration: none; font-weight: bold }
a:hover { color: #8F8F8F; text-decoration: underline; font-weight: bold }
</STYLE>
```


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (27. Dezember 2001)

> ... das einzige was ich W I S S E N   M Ö C H T E .,..



so nun zufrieden? das man sich nicht mal verschreiben darf hier, dieses kleingetue von manchen ist ja nicht zu aushalten, aber dennnoch danke für die lösung.

nebenbei: "der schlauere sucht nicht, sondern lässt suchen" 

;-) 

ciao


----------



## sam (27. Dezember 2001)

hehehe


----------



## CeoN (28. Dezember 2001)

hätte ja sein können, dass du was ganz was anders gesucht hättest und ich falsch läge, dadurch hab ich mich eben abgesichert...

und warum steht wohl zum schluss: aber warum wenns auch einfach geht =) 
darum hier: 

....


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (28. Dezember 2001)

egal - missverständnis


----------

